

Propster - tip jar system for stuff that matters - borisr
https://propster.me/browse/main

======
bigiain
From the FAQ:

"Most other project owners have neither authorized nor are aware that a tip
jar is allocated for them on this site."

Hmmmm… That's requiring quite a leap-of-faith that Propster will eventually
"do the right thing" with any money "sent" via them.

